# Tips for CA PE Exam at Pomona Fairplex (living, parking, etc.)?



## superian (Jan 24, 2012)

I assume anyone living in the vicinity of Los Angeles comes here to take the exam. I was wondering if you had any tips for testing at this site. I know many people recommend staying at the Sheraton nearby .. but at the same time I only live a half hour away from the test site. Is there plenty of parking at this site? How are the actual testing facilities (ie bring seat cushions, earplugs)? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 24, 2012)

There is plenty of parking but get there early, they only open one gate sometimes and it may take a while to get in. You are sat in a large room with about 1000 other takers, long rows of tables with 2 per table, plenty of room, really lousy chairs but I dont think a cushion is needed. Its pretty quiet so I dont think you need ear plugs. No clock, bring a watch. They file you in so there is no choice of seats. At lunch there are a couple of food trucks with pretty good food so you dont have to bring anything if you dont want to.


----------



## Chris Cat (Jan 25, 2012)

Most important Tip: Don't eat a heavy meal! Eat fruits and drink fresh juice. And don't talk to anybody!!!!!


----------



## ME-outsider (Jan 27, 2012)

I absolutely recommend staying at the Sheraton. You can park your car near the Red gate. From there you walk over a couple of hundred feet to the examination buildings, saves you the hassle if you are carrying a load of books. Also, you can walk back to the hotel for lunch and avoid getting in line for the two food carts on site. The hotel rooms have microwave ovens so you can heat up something. Somehow, they close the restrooms inside the testing center before lunch. There is only one restroom outside which is latrine style, and the line is long! Bring a seat cushion, about 1 of every 3 chairs has the seat sagging from the weight of thousands of examinees before you. You don't want back pain to distract you from your calculations.

I am not absolutely sure but I saw some examinees park at the Sheraton Hotel Parking lot the morning of the exam and walk over to the exam site, thus saving on parking fees inside the Fairplex. It's your risk if you choose to do this, the hotel may have a guard or a closed gate at the entrance. There is a table where they ask you to leave your cellphone but it's better if you just leave it in your car or hotel room. 'nuffsaid.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 27, 2012)

Stay in Sheraton the night before!!!Because you never know what is going to be happen in the traffic or the car problem on that early morning!!!

I did stay there on April and Oct 2010. I passed my PE on Oct 2010 so I didn't go there again since Oct, 2010. I think the hotel should be the same condition in these 1.5 years......


----------



## cdframe (Jan 31, 2012)

If you only live a half hour away it may not be worth it to stay at the Sheraton. I remember leaving really early for the exam, before 6:00, and drove East on the 10 to get there. There was zero traffic at that time in that direction. Depending on where you drive from it would probably be similar.


----------



## SoCalEE (Mar 25, 2012)

superian said:


> I assume anyone living in the vicinity of Los Angeles comes here to take the exam. I was wondering if you had any tips for testing at this site. I know many people recommend staying at the Sheraton nearby .. but at the same time I only live a half hour away from the test site. Is there plenty of parking at this site? How are the actual testing facilities (ie bring seat cushions, earplugs)? Any insight would be appreciated.


Even if the day will be nice, bring along a thin jacket. They had the place quite cold in October 2011.


----------

